# Jack Daniel's Sauce



## jabo (Sep 16, 2006)

I have talked with few people who said that they used to have the recipe for making Jack Daniel's sauce (like they use at TGI Fridays).  Of course they can't put their hands on it now.  I told them that if the recipe were available that someone here would probably have it and be willing to help us out.  So does anyone have this recipe?

Jamie

PS  Thanks in advance


----------



## larry maddock (Sep 16, 2006)

yo all y'all,
does anyone have the recipe 
for the most important thing jack makes??
yo


----------



## monty (Sep 16, 2006)

This is what I have for a Jack Daniel's Sauce Recipe

1/3C diced red onions
1/2tsp minced garlic
1/2C water
1/2C brown sugar
1/3C teriyaki sauce
1/4C soy sauce
1/3C white grape juice
1/2C Jack Daniel's Black Label Bourbon
1/2tsp Tobasco Sauce..more or less to taste


Place ingredients in sauce pan in order listed. Mix and stir after each ingedient. Place on medium heat and stir until mixture reaches boiling stage. Turn burner to low until mixture is at simmer stage.

Cook 35 to 45 minutes and remove from heat. Sauce will be reduced by about one third. Recipe doubles easily. 

Supposedly the white grape juice is the "secret" ingredient. See what you think and maybe play and tweak a bit.

Cheers!


----------



## bluefrog (Sep 16, 2006)

I don't know if it is still around, but there was a web site "topsecretrecipes.com, where you could find just about any famous restuarants recipe.

Scott


----------



## larry maddock (Sep 16, 2006)

yo dude,

there is a jack daniels grill glaze at   copykat.com..

go to site ....
enter jack daniels in search box.

hope this helps.

yo


----------



## joed617 (Sep 17, 2006)

I hate to say it but lastnight we checked out a TGIF Friday's .. I had the baby back ribs and the wife had the buffalo chicken wings.. The ribs were served with Jack Danials sauce on the side .. too sweet for me .. The ribs were tender .. but very smokey ot not smokey at all .. was hard to tell .. The wings were ok .. we kinda like putting the sauce on them and broiling them after the Buffalo sauce is put on them .. all and all wasn't too bad .. I know they must have all thier food pre cooked and frozen so all they have to do is heat and serve ...I'm just rambeling, damn cat woke me up clawing at the foot of the bed wanting breakfast so she woke me up. blah blah blah .. coffee is ready so I better get some before I reply to anymore posts .. lol


----------



## jabo (Sep 17, 2006)

Sorry about your bad experience.  Hope the coffee helps smooth out your morning.

I agree the JD sauce is very sweet, but used sparingly it can be very good, at least in my opinion.

Here's to a good day (lifting his coffee cup).

Jamie


----------



## joed617 (Sep 17, 2006)

Ahhh the coffee is done .. Thanks Jammie ... I didn't get home till after 1am <checking out the competition> and to look to see how busy the clubs were that we are looking to buy if the figures work out .. with the wife btw so that alone will drive a man to drink .. <kidding> back to the JD sauce.. is there molases in it? .. thought I could taste some in it..I'm getting caffinated now :)


Joe


----------



## monty (Sep 17, 2006)

Joe,

I think maybe the brown sugar reducing a bit is what gave the impression of molasses. The recipe I posted is one of several I have and is the one I like the best.

Cheers!


----------



## joed617 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi Monty,  There is molases in brown sugar .. so you're right .. reducing it would give the sauce that flavor.  Good to see that the taiste buds are working well .. :)

Joe


----------



## the smoke break (Sep 16, 2013)

Monty...Thanks!! Made some hamburgers on the grill Friday night and cooked up some glaze for them.... Wonderful Stuff!!! My son doesn't like anything on his hamburgers...nothing but meat and cheese... after trying the grill glaze he says he doesn't want to eat a burger without it.


----------

